# I'M IN PANIC !!! PARIS ....i went to my vet .........



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg what will i do , she never makes a sound so i don't know if she's hurting ......i'm holding her , but when i put her on her feet , she falls through her back legs  they are not broken .......well nothing seems abnormal but she's not standing on them , and her ears are in her neck  

will i drive her to the hospital or wait a few hours ??????


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

her legs are shaking


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she lets me stretch her legs without a noise or reaction


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i 'm so in shock i even wrote this in the wrong section :roll:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Poor Paris. I'd take her to the vets as soon as you can to be on the safe side.
{{hugs}} Jeanna xxx


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I would take her right now. I hope Paris is ok!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

her head is what most important if you feel you should take her then dont hesitate i cant see her so im no help 
im sure she prob fine give her a couple mins and see she might be scared cause she fell


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

is she insured?? if your worried rush her down to the emergency vet.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm going now , she's not standing on her legs and she's so quiet


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I would say if she isn't walking within a few minutes or so then take her cause it could be a small fracture but let her calm down from the fall then see what shes like.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Poor Paris. I hope she's fine. Ivy fell from her carrier once and wouldn't walk on her front leg for a day but the vet said it had just shocked her and nothing was wrong. 
Keep us informed. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh n nat are you ok por paris i hope she is ok sounds like she is in shock im glad your taking her to the vets best to get it checked


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

hope she is ok


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i'm going now , she's not standing on her legs and she's so quiet


Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!!! I hope she is ok.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

OMG...we are so concerned for you! I am sure that Paris is just fine...but poor Mommy may NEVER recover! Please let us know what the vet said!
Jill


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Poor baby, Paris!!! Probably a lot of it is shock. When she calms down she'll probably be fine, but it never hurts to have them checked out just in case of a hairline fracture or something! Good luck and I hope she is ok.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Ed&EmsMom said:


> Poor baby, Paris!!! Probably a lot of it is shock. When she calms down she'll probably be fine, but it never hurts to have them checked out just in case of a hairline fracture or something! Good luck and I hope she is ok.


my thoughts exactly!
I hope she is ok and nothing is fractured. Aww nat she will be fine. It will do you good after she is checked over to be on the safe side.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Did you take her to the vets, how is she doing, hope shes okay!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

hurry up and post your taking to long where are you ?? im thinking of you 2 :wave:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh Lordy Im so worried....I hope she posts that everythings fine soon!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope she's okay Nat. Your doing the right thing by taking her to the vet, even if nothing is wrong, at least it will ease your mind. I'm sure she was just shooken up, as you were too. Keep us updated.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

hope she's alright...i'm sure she will be. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Hope everythings ok hun :|


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hope your little baby is alright?
I will say a pray.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This is going to be a long night if we don't get an update very soon. I"m praying everything is okay.

OMG, I wish I could do something to help.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG! Any update Nat? I'm praying she's alright.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Im guessing Nat is probably still at the vets or maybe pampering her poor paris now that she is fine, fingers crossed thats what she is doing. Im thinking of you too


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww nat i hope she is doing ok update when you get chance were all worried


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Fingers Crossed that your baby is ok ((Hugs))


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

aww Nat! I hope Paris is ok, I'll be sending her and you both my thoughts. 

Sitting tight for an update


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts to you and little Paris


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I feel sick to my stomach over this. I'm praying everything is okay.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope everything is okay with Paris. Sending nice thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> I hope everything is okay with Paris. Sending nice thoughts to both of you.


  Sorry to hijack this thread...but my sister is in Boca too and has no electricity...what part of Boca are you in? I'm so worried for her...she's running out of food and patience!
Jill


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I do hope that Paris is okay. Please let us know what the vet said when you get back, Nat. I know you will.

Lots of love and prayers sent your way.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh nat honey i am praying everything is ok! i wish i could be there with you guys! i'm so sick to my stomach right now! please be ok paris please! my hands are shaking! chiwi acted like that when she fell a foot down onto the bathroom tile and she was just scared that is why she wouldn't stand right. i am praying that is the case with paris!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh my.....I wish she would post so we know if everything is OK. Praying for you two that everything is OK.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

omg theres no post yet  my stomach also feels sick please post and tell us shes ok im not going to sleep till you post im so nervous ! please post soon :!:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh Nat! I hope everything is ok ... Charley once fell off a 3 ft high brick wall onto concrete when he was 4 months old. I understand the panic. Everything will be fine. ***Hugs*** to you and Paris.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is the middle of the night in Europe now...hopefully Nat and Paris are home and safe...


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks nabi for the info i had no idea i guess shes sleeping


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My nerves are so on edge after reading this thread.  I sure hope and pray things are ok.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Blessings to you and Paris. I hope everything is ok with her. That is so scary, and things can happen so fast.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope when I get up in the mornng there will be some wonderful news here. I so wish I had a way to get in touch with our dear Nat.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I hope when I get up in the mornng there will be some wonderful news here. I so wish I had a way to get in touch with our dear Nat.


I'm hoping so too. I was coming on here to check before going to bed. Couldn't stop thinking about the poor baby.  I hope she is home and resting comfortably.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hope Paris turns out to be fine  It's the worst feeling ever when they are sick or hurting, it breaks my heart. I'm praying for you and Paris.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Nat I hope she's o.k.!!! Let us know as soon as you can! :shock: When Mr. Peepers broke his leg, I could NOT touch it without him yelping and he could not move it at all.

I moved this to Chi Chat for you.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I just read this now....I'm so sorry to hear about Paris. I hope everything is okay and she's home safe and sound.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Poor Paris. I hope that everything is ok. Keeping you and Paris in my prayers.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh, Natalie, that's just horrible! How's Paris doing? Is she okay? Are you okay?

Yesterday an evil poodle chased Miellie and she ran underneath a (parked) car but when she came out the other end she bumped her head real hard against the exaustpipe. She yelped like crazy and was a bit dizzy for a couple of minutes. After about 10 min I put her down to see if she's okay (she was whimpering the whole 10 minutes) and as soon as her little feet touched the grass she did zoomies like crazy. I think so was whimpering b/c I was carrying her and she wanted to play! She's fine but I was VERY afraid that she might have hit her fontanel, thank goodness she didn't! 

Good luck and please give us an update!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Nat I pray that little Paris is ok...when Poppy broke her hip bone, she was ok at first and then limped.I do hope its nothing!!! :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thank you everybody for your concern ...it really means so much to me .........i was in the hospital with her until 1 AM because i was NOT leaving her there ........

we have a stairs in our living room that only paris dares to use , my bf was taking a bath and paris was going upstairs and downstairs to be with us both , i already took her off the stairs two times , because she goes off it so dangerously and then i heard her rolling downstairs ......me screaming ofcourse like i always do :roll: 
i took her with me and her legs were trilling but she was soooo calm , but wouldn't stand on her legs......

well i took her to the hospital , where they checked her legs , wich seem to be not broken and they took a scan wich confirmed that .
So she's either very badly strained or she has teared a muscle in her right back leg ..............the vet said because she doesn't cries or anything his bet is a sprain , i could take her with me and keep a close eye on her and when it doesn't get better ,i have to come back :? 

This morning she still can't stand on her leg , i had to hold her while peeing and she only wants to lie in her little nest or on my lap licking my hands so softly ,it's breaking my heart  
i just phoned my boss ,i'm staying home today ......................
i really hope she's better in a few hours ................

my first task today is getting a babygate , so this can never happen again 
kisses nat


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

OMG...I didn't see this thread until just now. I'm so sorry Nat...I'm glad Paris has no broken bones and I hope she is back to her normal self soon. 

~*~Chico sends lots of get well hugs to Paris.~*~


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hugs* I'm soooo happy it wasnt anything serious, hopefully she'll be back to our old self in no time  OMG you'll have me panicing more about our stairs and the puppies now. Give Paris a cuddle from me and a lick from Stitchy.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update Nat...we were all so worried! I'm so glad Paris hasn't broken any bones. You're such a good mummy to stay home with her. I hope she heals very soon and you both feel much better tomorrow. Hugs and licks from Diego and me!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I set my alarm early so I'd have time to come here and check this thread. I was so worried all night. My fear was that she was paralyzed. Even broken bones would have been a relief compared to that.

If it's just a bad sprain, then she'll be fine in no time. You are right to stay home with her today. Poor little Paris and poor you.  

Please give Paris some kisses from me and Lily.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I didnt think nefin would be wrong with paris - because a similar thing happened to my girl last week. Zac who is about 30 times her weight jumped up on the couch as he gets stressed out around broxy; and coco was lying/sitting there he hurt her leg.

She wasn't walking and when i touched her leg she moved it away. It's just the same if we twist our ankle or something it's pretty sore and you may limp a while.

I phone the vets in panic then; i calmed down and realised she was fine after i checked her leg out properly - she was just a bit sore; i thought to myself if she doesnt improve in a few hours i will take her to the vet - my girl was fine after about 1 hour - but she had been like that for a few hours before i got home from work!

I hope Paris is feeling better soon, all my love!

 :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah but it 's since yesterday and she's still not moving .....i hate this :x i'm still not at ease .............


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that Paris has not broke anything.
Millie did the same thing about a mouth ago but it was not as half as bad as Paris poor baby 
sending Paris hugs and kiss from Millie :love4:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

hi nat i really hope little paris gets better soon, give her a kiss for me and keep us all posted with her progress
chin up im sure she will be fine all chi;s r little fighters
al my loe 
jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Bless your heart Nat! I hope that it's just a sprain. She's lucky she has such a caring Mommy like you! That alone is a huge comfort to her I'm sure!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG nat!!! :shock: 

Im gald paris hasen't broken anything! how are you?


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Nat. Im really glad it wasnt worse than it is...I know its still terribly stressing though since she still doesnt want to move around. My heart is breaking for you, I know how awfully worried Id still be too. We will continue to keep her ( and you) in our thoughts and prayers until you say she is 100% her beautiful, little self! Try to stay possitive and calm so she doesnt pick up on your fear. Hugs and kisses. :wave:

edited to say that Paris is a lucky little girl - to have so many possitive thoughts being sent to her from all around the world!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Nat...my terri-poo had the same kind of injury 2 years ago....she was unable to weight bear for quite some time...it is very difficult to see them so uncomfortable...did the vet give her some pain meds ? I still am giving Nabi glucosamine/chondrotin daily plus an anti-inflammatory if she starts to limp...try and get some rest today...you and Paris have really had a shock. You both are in the thoughts and prayers of many, many people .


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

(hugs) i pm'd you nat


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

OMG Nat!!! It's about midnight here in NZ and I have been out today and tonight and only just come on board to see this thread! My heart goes out to you and dear little Paris and I hope she recovers soon after resting her little legs. I can certainly imagine how you must be feeling and I do hope you are able to get some rest and I'll be praying for dear Paris to be back on her feet again in no time. Lots of love from Minx, Brooke and me. :love9: :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh gosh!! I am so sorry. I hope she will be all better very soon and that it is just a sprain! Poor baby!!! Poor momma!!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I think you need to take her to the vet right away. Not using her legs can be a bad think.

You're in our prayers,
LS


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I think you need to take her to the vet right away. Not using her legs can be a bad think.
> 
> You're in our prayers,
> LS


She already took her, They said nothings broken and it may be a sprain but she needs to keep an eye on her and if Paris doesn't get better or she gets worse she needs to go back to the vet again.

Nat - Thinking of you and I am relieved to hear that nothing's broken. Sterkte!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i only just saw your post. poor baby paris i know how you feel its just hearbraking not being able to make them feel better or know if they'll be ok. are you sure its not broken? if its not better by tomorrow get them to xray her again. my litle chi years ago broke her back leg after some stupid girl dropped her. she seemed fine but wouldnt put her leg down. she never cried either. after it was fixed she still wouldnt use it for months properly-they remember and are scared to use it. even years later when we'd walk past the vets office she'd pick up her back leg and wouldnt put it down until we were far away from the vet. hopefully paris is just scared too and once the pain goes she'll see its ok to use her legs. good luck kisses


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

A strain/sprain can be as bad as a break in terms of healing time. It may be 6-8 weeks before she is well. As for her not using her back legs, if that continues i would definitely go back to the vet. Sometimes breaks aren't seen initially on xrays. (i'm assuming they did xrays? I forgot if you said.) Poor baby, this is another thing i was unaware of because of work yesterday and pool league last night. Dang! I'm glad i missed this one til this morning! I'd have been fretting all night with the rest of you!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well it's a huge relief that nothing too serious is wrong. I hope little Paris gets back to normal fast. Give her lots of hugs and kisses. :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh bless her ( AND you ) big hugs to you both {{{hugs}}}


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Nat! I just read the thread. I just feel sick for you and Paris.  I'll be thinking of her (and you) all day. Please keep us posted. Lots of love, hugs and kisses being sent your way from me and Pedro.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Poor Paris. I'm glad nothing was broken. Get well soon Paris xxxx


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Poor little Paris....and poor you Nat. It must be hard seeing her hurting. Not to mention worrying even though the vet gave you some reasurance. I hope she gets better soon. Kisses from Taco, Buster and I.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

SO Glad to hear that you're home and nursing poor Paris...Baby gates are a dog mommy's best friend!
I know that you're feeling guilty and worried...so I won't tell you NOT to...but...please know that Paris will rise again and be better than ever in a short period of time...especially with all your TLC!!!
Jill


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> A strain/sprain can be as bad as a break in terms of healing time. It may be 6-8 weeks before she is well. As for her not using her back legs, if that continues i would definitely go back to the vet. Sometimes breaks aren't seen initially on xrays. (i'm assuming they did xrays? I forgot if you said.) Poor baby, this is another thing i was unaware of because of work yesterday and pool league last night. Dang! I'm glad i missed this one til this morning! I'd have been fretting all night with the rest of you!


oh no 6 weeks :shock: my poor baby , and i think she's really hurting , because she's not walking and not using her paw ,she's just not moving :? i have to feed her...........
i'm waiting until saturday -evening and then i'm taking her to my vet , i went to the hospital yesterday although i hate it there (it's where my viper died and they always are ridiculously expensive) but it was already late and the only solution .

Thanks again everybody for your concern it's really heartwarming :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Nat, I just saw this. I am sooo sorry that your baby is hurt. You are in my thoughts and prayers :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww poor little one & you too ((hugs)) I hope she improves soon Fingers crossed.I have 3 baby gates mostly so Poco can't roam the whole house to mark but he walks down the stairs on his front paws only so I always worry he might fall. Please know I'm thinking about you & Paris & praying she'll be feeling great real soon.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah Alisha , paris does that too , she puts her front paw on the underlying step an then she jumps with her backlegs next to her frontpaws, but when she goes a bit too far , she falls ofcourse :roll: 

i bought a babygate today , it's not that fancy for the living room :wink: but it has to do  

btw i work for a company called Aalisha Gems  :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

im so glad shes ok she will be running around in no time


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so happy she's ok too!!! poor little baby


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG i only just seen this thread . Poor paris and poor Nat  

Thinking of you both and i hope Paris is back to normal really quickly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Licks & kisses from Tyson xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Poor Paris and Nat, I have been at work todat and kept thing about Paris . Keep giving her lots of kisses and loves fro us all and I wish her a very speedy recovery.xxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> yeah Alisha , paris does that too , she puts her front paw on the underlying step an then she jumps with her backlegs next to her frontpaws, but when she goes a bit too far , she falls ofcourse :roll:
> 
> i bought a babygate today , it's not that fancy for the living room :wink: but it has to do
> 
> ...



Isn't it funny to watch them do a handstand down the stairs but it does scare me sometimes.

Aalisha Gems sounds awesome I'm so into jewelry lately not diamonds & gold just intersting things.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well apparently she tore a hip gewricht wich numbs a nerve :? 

good news is he thinks she will be back to normal in less than a week  i feel more satisfied now , than when they tell me it's probably a sprain :roll: 

she's already walking on three paws , so i'm a bit relieved :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great news Nat.

Glad to hear she is on the road to recovery :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

great news glad she is doing better


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I just saw this (I've been off for a few days) and I scrolled like mad hoping to find out she was OK. I'm relieved to hear that she is OK, although the poor baby must be feeling terrible. You scared me there for a bit. :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OH thank heavens!!!! I am so glad Paris is going to be ok. I was really worried about her. I can imagine how relieved you must be!!!!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank goodness! I've been worried about you guys all day. I am so glad to hear that she is doing better! More hugs and kisses from me and Pedro.
XXXOOO


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That makes more sense than a sprain! I hope she recovers soon Nat! Poor baby, that must be so heartbreaking for you.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

glad she's getting better, poor baby...xx


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

what a scare! bonnie and i are glad your baby's ok!! they sure can give us a scare though, can't they.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Im happy to here everything is going to be fine. Poor paris and her booboo leg. Feel better Paris! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad that she's feeling a little bit better and is using her legs. Gosh how scary that was! I'm sure she'll be back to her self in no time!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

OH my! Sorry to hear about Paris. But glad to find she Hasnt had anything seriously injured. and how are mommy and Paris doing now? Any walking or standing yet?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Nat, you need to give us more frequent updates so we don't turn into basket cases. :wave:


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad she is doing better, I was so worried about her.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

So very relieved darling Paris is using her legs somewhat now Nat! Was so worried for you both and hope she's zoomying around again in no time. Will watch for more updates, was sooooo very concerned. Minx, Brooke and I think you and your little family are soooooo very special! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

NAt, I just read through this thread.. I am really sad for Paris... I hope she feels better soon.. am so Glad you got a gate for the livingroom...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

What a scare for both of you! Thank God that little Paris will have a full recovery!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG I cannot believe I missed this.
Nat I am so sorry you had to go through that. How scary. I am soooo glad your little Paris is going to be alright. Let us know how she is progressing.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

good morning :wave: 

paris slept very good tonight , i put her little nest on my pillow , so she could lie in there and not get bothered (they normally all lie under or above the covers in our bed) 
this morning i looked at her and she turned on her back to get cuddled , so i suppose she was feeling a bit better .
I took her downstairs and she could pee by herself and was already looking for a bone to chew on and was lying on the doggieplaid in the veranda.
She's not using her right back leg , but my vet said that will be over next week . She ate fine .....
I had to come to work today , because i have 4 days off after this day and i needed to work on some invoices , but i'm going to the pharmacist for her and i'm leaving early today :wave: 

thanks again everyone for your concern xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Im glad she is alot better! Its good to hear she is using at least one of her back legs now! Kisses to poor lil paris! deano sends her one huge one! :love5: lol! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm so glad she's going better! I just hope that her injury won't cause any problems later on in her life... :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i asked for a bandage or something , but my vet said if he would do that ,it would heal slower and she might have a weaker leg for life because of it :? so i'm just hoping it will be ok 

kisses nat


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm glad it wasn't a break and she seems to be feeling better.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

hi nat im so glad that she doing better now but please keep us all updated it was so sad to hear what happened and i knw i dont know u very well but im such a chi lover and to hear that 1 has been injured was awful keep smiling :bounce:


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Nat, I just read this thread and am really sorry about what happened to Paris  I know how frustrating something like this can be, as I just recently had a similar experience with Ladybug (except she had to have surgery). I am pleased to hear that Paris is on the road to recovery. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh hun i am soooooooo relieved to hear that she is doing better.... like i told you, day by day little by little you will see improvements. and just to avoid a mob scene you better report every little improvement to us chi people! give paris a hug from me, chiwi and jumba


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

way pleased to hear shes doing better


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so glad Paris is doing better! What a scare!!!

Give her a kiss from me!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so happy to hear that Paris is feeling better today. I'm sure that she will continue to improve as the next week goes by!  Like everyone has said, be sure to give us frequent updates so that we don't start to worrying all over again!!! :wink:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG Nat! 
I haven't been on at all this week, i have a cheerleading competition and we have been practicing every night, so i haven't had a chance to get on. I am so so so happy Paris is progressing well. Hugs and warm wishes
love
Roie


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

OMG! I just read your post--So sorry to hear your baby is hurt--give her lots of kisses for me and I'll be praying for her


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks  

she's feeling better , too good in fact, because she's hopping all around the house , but i fear that might put too much strain on her other knee , so i try to carry her as much as possible ......she just got a feelgood meal consisting of pizza and icecream  :roll: hey i can't denie her anything at this point :lol: 
i gave her medicins wich a are for pain and infections ........

kisses nat


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Aaawww, I don't know how you could deny her anything any time. But I am glad to hear she is doing better. Give her a big bite of icecream from me!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> thanks
> 
> she's feeling better , too good in fact, because she's hopping all around the house , but i fear that might put too much strain on her other knee , so i try to carry her as much as possible ......she just got a feelgood meal consisting of pizza and icecream  :roll: hey i can't denie her anything at this point :lol:
> i gave her medicins wich a are for pain and infections ........
> ...


I agree - you shouldn't deny that little girl anything. I'm so glad she seems to be on the mend. :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

So glad to hear Paris is doing so well! I bet she feels real good after her pizza and ice cream! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just read this!! Poor Paris!! I'm so sorry she has had such a tough time of it...sounds like she is on the mend though. She certainly deserves some "comfort food" :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Have been gone so I hadn't seen this post. paged thru as fast as possible and am so glad Paris is doing so well I should have started toward the end. :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh Nat I just read this too, how scary for you. I am so happy  she is recovering......I am sorry I was not here sooner for you


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanx for the message about your little one. Im very glad shes doing better. Prayer works!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this post...but then again I haven't been online for a few days (I am in the process of buying a new computer :roll: )

I am very glad she is ok, and that you are ok! What a traumatic experience for you both! You did all the right things though, even pizza and ice cream in my book!, and I continue to wish her the best of luck in a speedy and smooth recovery.
Poor Paris!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

nat im so glad she is feeling better, it was really awful! give her all the icecream she will lap up lol
love jo
xxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well Nat I am really pleased she is feeling better,she can sence all the love around her :love7: :love4: :love9:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

{{hugs}} for Paris. I'm glad she's on the mend.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Nat, I've been away for three weeks and just logged on a few minutes ago. I was scrolling through this thread like gangbusters for your reports on Paris, and I'm so glad she seems to be on the mend.

Lots of hugs to both you and Paris...please keep us updated on her progress.

Oh - and give that sweet angel all the ice cream she wants! :lol:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! You must have been freaking out big time!! I just read this as I am slowly going through posts...but I'm glad she is feeling better...

My poodle hurt his leg when he was younger and he developed arthritis from the injury...make sure you check back with the vet later to make sure all has healed nicely...

((((Hugs)))))

Gizmo send his love too :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I am so relieved to hear she is doing much better. Paris is so lucky to have such a caring mother like you. Please continue to keep us updated. Zeus sends a big kiss to Paris.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody ,

Chimom ...i missed you  

well it's almost a week now and she's still not using her leg for walking , but she will stand still on it . the drugs made her very weird and quiet , i didn't like that at all , i phoned the vet and i had to halve her medication. i said to my bf when she tries to ride my arm again i consider her healed :lol: 
Guess what she was in a good mood yesterday  

i'll hope in a week or so ,she will walk normally again

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

standing still on it is a great sign of more improvements to come. heal fast little paris! your mama cares so much and worries about you little girl!


----------

